# surrogate mum



## ged (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya,
My name's Gill and I'm going to try and be a surrogate mum for my lovely daughter gemma. We are in the very early stages at he mo. I had an initial consultation at the clinic and gemma and her partner are going next week for some tests. Is there anyone out there who has been a surrogate mum who would loke to share their experience, I would love to hear from you.
Thanks gill


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Wow Gill 

Well done you !!!

I am a surro mum and I have done host - though as you can see it went a bit wrong !!!

But I am starting again soon but with Straight.

Good Luck and keep us updated.

T xx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Gill,
WOW it's a wonderful thing ur doin for ur daughter, ull find lots of support and help on ere !
Love
Sam
x


----------



## Daisydoo (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Gill ! 

Welcome !! I know that you will find loads of support on this site from both Surros and IPs - so do ask lots of questions if you need to !! We are currently on our straight surro journey with our amazing surromom Angelwomb and are 7 weeks pregnant - so it really does work !!
Hope everything is going ok at the moment..

Love Tanya and Phil xxx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Gill

Welcome to FF 

I have no experience of surrogacy but wanted to wish you and your daughter all the best of luck 

Love
Flippy


----------

